# Deals on #4-#1 and 2/0 THHN



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

You and everybody else.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

why not aluminum?


----------



## ChristopherSprks (Feb 11, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> You and everybody else.


 
But nobody else asked..... so share the info


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Copper prices are high in the UK too.
Some cable sizes can cost as much as four or five times what they cost a few years ago. wholeasalers tend to fix prices around the same as each other and there arent really any deals for bulk buys
We havent really uses aluminum for cables for quite a few years.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> why not aluminum?


I grew up on LI and started in the trade down there. I worked there for about three years. 
Until I moved Upstate I did not even know AL large conductors existed.

AL is all we use up here for services, but it is out of the question on LI. I can't even get CU SE cable here unless I buy 1000', and the cost would put me out of business.

LI is really a barrier island. The salt air eats up AL like you don't want to know!


----------



## ChristopherSprks (Feb 11, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> The salt air eats up AL like you don't want to know!


Been awhile since I checked in......thanks for explaining and backing me up on that Petey.....
But they are trying get the guys to buy it..... most of us still don't like it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Even with copper prices the way they are, I doubt very much that anyone will make the switch to AL down there.
If they do they'll be found out in short order how cheap they were.


----------

